# Growing Beeyard



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

A big Green Bay Packers logo would go quite nice with those colors!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

:lpf: I knew i should have painted them blue with a silver star!!


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

sevenmmm said:


> A big Green Bay Packers logo would go quite nice with those colors!


NOOOOOOO! John Deere Logo!!! LOL!


----------



## djei5 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dont most bees come in Steeler uniforms?


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

That last reply literaly made me lol:lpf:


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats awesome! Are the hives facing east or west?

Later, John


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Still growing....John V, they face NW.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Your one nuc ahead of me, LOL. 

Nice pics! How are the neighbors doing with it?


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Thx! Neighbors are fine, never told the one you can see in the picture but based on their trampoline placement I think they know


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I almost made the Packers colors comment last year when I saw your beehive pictures!  Once a Packers fan, always a Packers fan!

Hopefully your neighbors don't wear black fur when they are on that trampoline! :lpf:


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

Show off!!! :lookout: JK...

I've only been able to add one super this year. My original two hives swarmed. Now I have 6 hives but only one that MAY give me some honey. I'd trade my four extra hives for four supers of honey. I didn't PLAN on increase this soon, especially WITHOUT honey.... I'M READY FOR SOME HONEY ******!!!! All you big shots out there are just bathing in it...and I'm still buying it at the store. Sorry, just venting. Looking great!!!

Later, John


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes but keep in mind it has taken me three years to get here.....I did get a small harvest last year. As far as increasing ....I have quit answering my phone.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

John, have you thought about combining to weaker hives to give you a bigger hive for honey production?


----------

